# Acupuncture increases pregnancy rates, reduces miscarriages



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

According to this article: https://www.prweb.com/releases/new_study_shows_that_acupuncture_significantly_increases_pregnancy_rates_for_women_with_repeated_ivf_failure/prweb16043316.htm, acupuncture increases pregnancy rates and reduces miscarriages. The caveat is this is more likely to help if acupuncture is done for several sessions before treatment. Just thought I'd share it, never really gave much credence to acupuncture before but now there's research to back it up, I'd definitely do it.


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, I'm skeptical about if acupuncture impacts on IVF success rates, but that said, the 2 times I've had acupuncture, both of them have resulted in a BFP and healthy babies.  I hardly had any sessions (I think 4 with my first success and only 2/3 with my second).  Even if medically it didn't do anything, mentally it helped and was wonderfully relaxing. 

x


----------



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

Guess there’s nothing to lose by trying...especially if it’s relaxing


----------



## onolyn (Jan 5, 2019)

Looking where to prick and what to prick )


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

I could never swing (financially or logistically) doing the recommended amount of acu prior to transfers (three months or whatever, similar to taking supplements) but I did do a session prior to and following transfer for most of my cycles. I definitely could feel the zips and zaps going through my body and if practitioners and increasingly, clinics, feel this shows your system is getting optimized to receive an embryo, then for the cost I thought it was worth it to do anything to help my otherwise sluggish, cold, unreceptive and malfunctioning system, lol! Definitely a “can’t hurt” scenario.


----------



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

I’ve only ever had acupuncture once for my back. Where do they do this one exactly? At the moment I’m visualizing pins and needles rather near my lady parts but I suppose they just do it on the lower abdomen?


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

They do points on your hand, inner wrist, head, abdomen, legs, and toes... that's been my experience. Sometimes after transfer they don't do your abdomen region. Nothing near the delicate flower!


----------



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks HopefulKayte! Feeling much better about the prospect now


----------



## erna_mil (Jan 18, 2019)

Acupuncture stimulates nerve endings that are connected to the internal organs, so I think everything can be


----------

